# Quick Test for Nitrate Posioning Demonstated



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is an article from my hometown newspaper in Logansport, Indiana on a workshop held this past week.

It discusses a quick test demonstrated by nutritionist Bill Doig using a solution of sulfuric acid dripped onto longitudinal cross-section of a corn stalk. If the stalk turns midnight blue where dripped, the stalks from the field could kill cattle that eat too much of it. Read more in an article written by Sarah Einselen, a staff reporter for the Pharos-Tribune at this link...

http://pharostribune...h-toxic-drought

* I strongly recommend talking to your local extension office about the exact solution, process steps and safety needs if you have never used this method before. There are already reports on the site of cattle dying from nitrate poisoning.

** Also, remember a detailed test from a local lab is always the best way to check on nitrate levels and the cost is money well spent compared to losing just one cow.

Thanks guys and please continue to share links ans workshops on assistance available in your areas.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fortunately, very little corn has tested high for nitrates here in S. IN. In fact, a lot of samples have had very low nitrates. Simple reason, you have to have enough moisture to make the plant take up nitrogen. No rain is better than a little rain as far as high nitrates are concerned. Next fear here, what little shelled corn that is in S. IN will be too high in aflatoxin to feed to livestock.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Next fear here, what little shelled corn that is in S. IN will be too high in aflatoxin to feed to livestock.


Thought that was a strictly "way TOOO much" moisture thing. Or I'm I thinking of a different toxin we had a few years ago?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Thought that was a strictly "way TOOO much" moisture thing. Or I'm I thinking of a different toxin we had a few years ago?


According to this Iowa State report on Aflatoxin, Haybaler is spot on....it states that "prime conditions for the fungus to produce toxins are warm August nights during a period of drought"....well here we are nearly in August.....this stuff is really bad news and causes cancer in humans and animals alike among other health related issues. Finding unacceptable levels of aflatoxins in what little corn crop some folks will be able to salvage would be the final blow to this years crop....rendering it unfit for most practical purposes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.extension...ions/PM1800.pdf


----------

